# Borax=Rash ??



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

My poor dd has her first bad bad rash (it looks like a burn







and has been there since Friday).
There are a few things that I think could have caused it, just wondering if anyone has any thoughts/advice.
Possible causes:

1) I switched from baking soda in the cold soak to Borax b/c I was worried about build up
2) new microfleece liners for my FBs (polyester and polyamide), but these don't touch her skin directly and going since Friday in only unbleached IPF hasn't helped that much
3) she was eating lots of tomatoes, which she doesn't fully digest and I didn;t spot a poo right away and it sat on her skin, just where the rash is. This was Friday when the rash appeared.
4) just too darn much build up?
5) I started using a different detergent (I usually use Costco Free and Clear and I got some Target Baby Detergent)

#3 makes the most sense, but since the rash hasn't cleared up (she normally heals very quickly), I am wondering about my diapers








Thanks!


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Hugs mama for you and your babe!! So many factors changing at once - hmmmm. When DS has something acidy and I don't catch the poo right away he gets a it red but it's usually cleared up by the next change. I've heard borax is harsher than baking soda. I have never heard that baking soda builds up either so that was my first thought as to why but then the Target Baby detergent may be doing it too... can you go back to baking soda and Costco F & C and see if that helps??


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks, that's what I'll do, I've got all my CPF in for a soak right now and a FB from a previous wash in the F&C to go for tomorrow. Thanks for the advice. I had not heard that borax was harsher tha baking soda, but our dipes were smelling of ammonia, so I thought I should switch. Maybe the borax combined iwth the tomato poo. . .


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

I vote for the tomatoes and the detergent. Free and clear detergents don't have the dyes that other detergents do and some kids are sensitive to that. Also baby detergents are pretty highly fragranced and that can be a problem too. My mom has pretty sensitive skin and when she comes into contact iwth dye or fragranced lotion or detergent, she breaks out into hives and then her eczema acts up and the only thing that fixes it is steroid cream.







I'd ditch the baby detergent if it were me. Fleece probably isn't it, some kids react but most don't. And I don't have any experience with borax so I couldn't comment on it.
Best of luck in clearing this up. I hate rashes, they make me so sad because they just look so painful!

Meg


----------



## grnmtnmama (Jun 14, 2004)

my ds is sensitive to tomatoes. everytime he has some he gets all red and rashy, and it lingers forever.

we use borax on occaision without any problems, and have switched detergents without problems. i have sensitive skin and react to detergents, soaps and lotions and find that I have better luck with the most basic products - ie regular tide for detergent is okay but not fancy detergent for sensitive skin, the most basic coppertone sun block is fine but expensive dermatone gives me hives. good luck figuring it out!


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

My ds used to get a red rash around his mouth after eating tomato sauce, so I think the tomatoes started the whole thing. I'll keep using the F&C on the dipes. I haven't used fragranced laundry saop in years, but this stuff smelled so good, I caved








But how can I get rid of the ammonia build up?
Poor baby. She's not awake yet, so I haven't seen the rash yet this morning. Fingers crossed. . .


----------



## marnie (Jul 13, 2004)

since you say "burn" i'd say definitely tomatoes.


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

It is healing, and she is complaining less. I think it was definately the tomatoes , which is a bummer, b/c she







them! I'm still switching back to baking soda and the F&C detergent (and not much of it), but think I'm okay to use the other on the clothes, at least.
Thanks for you help!


----------



## logan&jordansmommy (Sep 5, 2004)

I vote tomatoes first. It can take a couple days for the proteins from the food to get out of the system. If that doesn't help then I would go down the detergent road.


----------

